# Refrigerator not cooling after power outage.



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

When a fridge sits w/o power for 2-3 months, why would the freezer stop freezing once power is turned back on?
I have 3 fridges sitting in the storage building because of this. A Sears repair person was hired to look into this but supposedly he said he wasn't allowed to do the actual fix for some odd reason. Something about the evaporater fan sticking because it was without power for so long.
I cannot find any panels to take off to find these fans. These are mostly Kenmore top freezer units.
Anyone ever had this problem and a solution?

BTW. I work in a apartment complex where people come & go.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

sounds like the guy just wanted to get out of there. is this a bug job? food left in there with doors closed? he didn't feel safe? not located in a serviceable area?..other than that-call a local guy. the fans can be repaired if that's what's wrong.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

No, the appliances are bleached/cleaned spotless by myself. When the new tenant moves in and gets the power turned on, within a day or two a call to the office about the freezer not freezing comes in.
The owner is buying new fridges when this happens.$$$$$ When it cools down some I'll tear one down and see what is happening.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

sometimes when refrigs sit unplugged they develop R leaks due to a chemical process at the joints to evaporator. this is usually not repaired=$$$. maybe that's what Sears guy was refering to. otherwise, anything else can be repaired...if you don't know what you're supposed to see why tear it apart. if you start doing the appl repairs that's just one more job for you. think it will be appreciated?? you have laundry,dw,ranges, in these units?? i would contact a local guy and if you're 'good' pay[on time] and he knows you only call him-you'll get good service and a lot of help/advice. also much more convient and less $ than calling Sears.


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

Tizzer said:


> When a fridge sits w/o power for 2-3 months, why would the freezer stop freezing once power is turned back on?
> I have 3 fridges sitting in the storage building because of this. A Sears repair person was hired to look into this but supposedly he said he wasn't allowed to do the actual fix for some odd reason. Something about the evaporater fan sticking because it was without power for so long.
> I cannot find any panels to take off to find these fans. These are mostly Kenmore top freezer units.
> Anyone ever had this problem and a solution?
> ...



I worked in 7 high-rise apt buildings for the last 7+ years straight. When units were empty we would clean them, then set to lowest possible settings and always leave them plugged in. I know they are still consuming electricity BUT not as much on a lower setting and TRUST ME when I tell you these fridge/freezers were OLD but still working like brand new.

The odd time we'd have to change a defrost timer, cold control, fan motor unit or unclog its drain system BUT very rarely did they ever sit unplugged.
I donno but I think that unplugging for a while, plugging back in then unplugging again affects the life span of some fridge/freezers.

Thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Hemi. I just finished a unit that was trashed by the previous tenant. They had the power turned off by the electric company for non-payment and still lived there w/o power until they got the heave-ho from the owner.
Anywhoo, the boss(owner) had the power turned back on for me to turn the unit.
I kept a drink in the fridge part while I worked and it stayed cold. But yet again, the freezer isn't freezing. I half filled a plastic cup with water and put it in the freezer a couple days ago just to see. Its still not frozen.
This makes for refrigerater #4.


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

Tizzer said:


> I kept a drink in the fridge part while I worked and it stayed cold. But yet again, the freezer isn't freezing. I half filled a plastic cup with water and put it in the freezer a couple days ago just to see. Its still not frozen.
> This makes for refrigerater #4.


Wow !!! exactly how old are these fridge/freezer units?

You say the fridge works fine but the freezer doesn't.....

I had a few of those in the past and they were mainly iced up condenser coils. However, anytime I worked on a fridge I would end up cleaning the drain system, changing the defrost timer, cold control and (only if needed) fan blade & motor.. i would then log the fridge serial number in a book with the date and if any other probs occured we knew what was changed and how long ago in regards to that particular fridge......

As I mentioned on my last post, the units I worked on were fairly old and the condenser was located behind the back panel of the freezer. I'd remove back panel (disconect all clips and wires) to access condenser coil. remove bottom panel to access drain pan and drain hole then start from there.

I used a hair dryer to melt ice off the coil (not a heat gun....too hot and can warp surrounding panels or insulating foam etc etc) after that I'd make sure the entire drain system was clean and free from debris. Then, change the cold control, check fan blade and motor (made sure it spun freely and did not interfer with anything)...then re-install all panels making sure I didnt pinch any wires during the re-install process. 

Afterwards, in the fridge compartment I'd replace the defrost timer which was located up top behind the upper fridge panel then JOB COMPLETE !!!.

9/10 times the fridge would not come back with any problems. its like a little tune up on a fridge....  Might cost the boss $40-$50 in parts but the fridge should be back to running order for a long time with no problems.

However, anytime a compressor went on a fridge, then we'd send it straight to the scrapyard (waaaay to expensive to fix).....but before it was tossed I would stirip it of all internal parts (including doors, racks crispers etc etc) and they would be set aside for quick future fixes.

Just to clarify things I'm no appliance mechanic. I simply learned almost anything and everything regarding fridges, freezers, ovens, stoves etc etc thru trial and error and asking the experts at the local Appliance repair shop whenever I had any problems.

WOW !! is this ever a long post.....hahaha

Anyhow, good luck and let me know what you find out and how things go...


----------

